# Pen Kits



## keepanionme14 (May 5, 2014)

I've very recently started on this addiction called pen turning.  I've noticed from various site to site where you can buy a bundle of pen blanks.  What I haven't noticed is where you can get the same bundle of just the pen parts, such as, enough to make 10 pens.

If anyone has any suggestions on suppliers that offer just that, please share.  Perhaps they're I've been to the sites, just overlooked them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rholiday (May 5, 2014)

There are some sites, Woodcraft for example, that will sell a ten pack of slimline pen kits for $35.90.  Part number 123060.
Also, other sites, such as Exotic Blanks have 'mixable groups' where you can buy various pen kits an get a quantity discount depending on the 'group' that the pen kit is in.  Exotic Blanks chrome slimline is in the 'slimline group'.  You can get 10 kits for $1.79 per kit -- $17.90 total.  One of their other 'mixable groups' is 'penkits'.  You would be able to get different pen kits and be able to reach the quantity discount limit without buying just one type of pen kit.
Theses are just two examples.  Other vendors have similar group discounts.

Bob


----------



## Swagopenturner (May 5, 2014)

Or you could post a "Want" in the Marketplace to see if any members would sell you some pen kits at a reasonable cost!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (May 5, 2014)

Then there is the option on Penn State to get one of their "bundles". Some are quite simple where you get the bushings, drill bit and a selection of a specific kit in various finishes. There are also a couple options where you get multiple kit types. But not every kit is represented.


----------



## Curly (May 5, 2014)

Bear Tooth Woods also offers quantity discounts.


----------



## Curly (May 5, 2014)

As does William Wood-Write in Canada.


----------



## mredburn (May 5, 2014)

exoticblanks.com


----------



## Edward Cypher (May 5, 2014)

Welcome from Colorado!!!  Enjoy the forum.


----------



## keepanionme14 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.  I've also come to find out there is a local store that sells all kinds of woodworking supplies.  I'm going to check them out this weekend.  

I'm getting some hickory hardwood flooring for my home.  Anyone have any experience with taking scraps to make pens?


----------



## gratz (May 6, 2014)

Smitty's!
www.smittyspenworks.com


----------

